# wow, cardiff's changing



## nightowl (Sep 20, 2009)

just spent a weekend there for the first time in a few years. turned into mill lane and almost had to do a second take with all the new library, shopping centre, john lewis developments. looks like shopaholics will soon have plenty to keep them amused. just hope it doesn't drain the life out of some of the arcades


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't recognise parts of the town these days.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 21, 2009)

editor said:


> I don't recognise parts of the town these days.



I had that problem fairly often when I lived there.

Mind you, I'd usually drunk a fair bit


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2009)

it's been a right mess for bloody ages and mostly all for the love of shopping and chain restaurants


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 21, 2009)

ddraig said:


> it's been a right mess for bloody ages and mostly all for the love of shopping and chain restaurants



^ This.

I do like the new library though. Spending a lot of time there since I've becoming unemployed!


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2009)

I visited for the first time at Easter and loved the city.  But I did post this on my return:



> I'm a bit worried by all the development round there. Looks to me like that new St Davids development is going to be very "high end" shops with "high end" rents to match. I'd hate to see shops like Spillers disappearing (especially after they've survived for 115 years). It's shops like that that mean I'll be returning to Cardiff - I wouldn't be interested if it was another identikit city centre. Don't let it happen Cardiff peeps! You've a wonderful city there



*waves at ddraig and softy*


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2009)

waves back 

yup and it's exactly that kind of observation the over developers and councillors singing their praises need to pay attention to.

we keep getting exciting press releases on the "LATEST FASHIONABLE EXCITING CUTTING EDGE shop, bar or restaurant"

a fucking press release/news story with councillor comment on a fucking strada or gourmet burger kitchen! sometimes with build up and pre guff too! FORFUCKSAKEFUCKOFF


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 21, 2009)

For all the talk about John Lewis, the actual unit is a shit bit of design.  I can't believe the planners passed it.  It's already ugly and dated and it's only just been built.

I'm looking forward to seeing some trees going up, some nice stone-paving going down, and all the bloody construction stuff taken away.  I got my arse in my hands about the design of the whole complex at first, but in retrospect it's better than what was there before for sure.  Can't fault them on that, though I still take issue with the John Leiws end of the build and the back of it too.  It looks proper Stalinist. 

I can't wait until Cardiff is finally finished!  Imagine it: no scaffolding, no hi-vis, no construction noise, no closures...

It'll never happen in my lifetime


----------



## nightowl (Sep 21, 2009)

Infidel Castro said:


> For all the talk about John Lewis, the actual unit is a shit bit of design.  I can't believe the planners passed it.  It's already ugly and dated and it's only just been built.



maybe they didn't want something that clashed too much with the current centre? only reason i can think they built it like that


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 21, 2009)

I am changing my opinion of the outside of the new library... the cladding has weathered quite nicely, judging by Saturday's viewing.


----------



## llion (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't live in Cardiff any more, but I heard today that everything in the new John Lewis is bilingual, including the flyers etc they were handing out on opening day. Not that this should be that amazing, as it should be the norm anyway, but fair play to them for setting a good example to the other big shops in Cardiff, most of which I can hardly remember seeing a word of Welsh in.


----------



## drachir (Sep 26, 2009)

llion said:


> I don't live in Cardiff any more, but I heard today that everything in the new John Lewis is bilingual, including the flyers etc they were handing out on opening day. Not that this should be that amazing, as it should be the norm anyway, but fair play to them for setting a good example to the other big shops in Cardiff, most of which I can hardly remember seeing a word of Welsh in.



I noticed that on the collection point sign I walked past before it opened. Hadn't realised they'd done it with everything though, good work!


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 26, 2009)

I left 17 years ago. I loved it when I left and think it has even more going for it now.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 17, 2009)

Infidel Castro said:


> For all the talk about John Lewis, the actual unit is a shit bit of design.  I can't believe the planners passed it.  It's already *ugly and dated* and it's only just been built.



[emphasis added]

Not valid reasons for refusal of planning permission unless it's a conservation area (which I don't believe it is... and if it were, 'dated' might be mandatory  ).

At least, that's the theory.


----------



## lewislewis (Oct 17, 2009)

I now work in Cardiff and still think its an incredible city even with the changes. Yes there is more commercialisation but Spillers has survived, the Market is still there and the Arcades are always busy. I can't see the unqiue things of Cardiff disappearing anytime soon, they're simply too popular.

I am also one of the few people who likes what the Council has done with the roads! Probably because I don't drive in Cardiff, lol, and don't own a business on St Mary Street! 

You do get the feeling by seeing alot of people cycling etc that Cardiff is becoming a proper capital city.


----------



## drachir (Oct 17, 2009)

lewislewis said:


> I now work in Cardiff and still think its an incredible city even with the changes. Yes there is more commercialisation but Spillers has survived, the Market is still there and the Arcades are always busy. I can't see the unqiue things of Cardiff disappearing anytime soon, they're simply too popular.
> 
> I am also one of the few people who likes what the Council has done with the roads! Probably because I don't drive in Cardiff, lol, and don't own a business on St Mary Street!
> 
> You do get the feeling by seeing alot of people cycling etc that Cardiff is becoming a proper capital city.



I really wish people would fuck the fuck off with their cars. So many people take their cars to work from Roath! My walk to work is made about twice as long by them, because it takes an age to cross any road.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 17, 2009)

We moved to the city recently, and we're loving it - the National Museum, off to the Bay today, love the old central market, Taff Trail, Caerphilly mountain - its fantastic, and we've barely scratched the surface.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2009)

I had a sneak preview of the new bar and cafe at Chapter, and its WoW. great courtyard out back for smokers, lots of glass, lots of modern styling but mixed in with old 70s GPlan furniture, old school desks ans stuff. Will be open on tuesday and its another bit of Cardiff to be proud of I think.


----------



## PAD1OH (Oct 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> I had a sneak preview of the new bar and cafe at Chapter, and its WoW. great courtyard out back for smokers, lots of glass, lots of modern styling but mixed in with old 70s GPlan furniture, old school desks ans stuff. Will be open on tuesday and its another bit of Cardiff to be proud of I think.



seconded


----------



## pigtails (Oct 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> I had a sneak preview of the new bar and cafe at Chapter, and its WoW. great courtyard out back for smokers, lots of glass, lots of modern styling but mixed in with old 70s GPlan furniture, old school desks ans stuff. Will be open on tuesday and its another bit of Cardiff to be proud of I think.



oooooh exciting!!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> I had a sneak preview of the new bar and cafe at Chapter, and its WoW. great courtyard out back for smokers, lots of glass, lots of modern styling but mixed in with old 70s GPlan furniture, old school desks ans stuff. Will be open on tuesday and its another bit of Cardiff to be proud of I think.



I never thought they'd finish it. 

Its been taking so long that friends and I formed the theory that as an art project they were employing trained bees to construct it and trained ocelots to do the refurnishing whilst documenting it through the medium of clay sculpture.


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 18, 2009)

Haven't been to Cardiff since 1994, but it sounds great.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> I had a sneak preview of the new bar and cafe at Chapter, and its WoW. great courtyard out back for smokers, lots of glass, lots of modern styling but mixed in with old 70s GPlan furniture, old school desks ans stuff. Will be open on tuesday and its another bit of Cardiff to be proud of I think.



hope the bar still sells the same good range of real ales


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2009)

nightowl said:


> hope the bar still sells the same good range of real ales



Its the longest bar in Wales evidently!


----------



## lewislewis (Oct 19, 2009)

Thoughts on the new high-rise building being planned for down by the sports village?

Not keen, personally! Think the Echo had a quote from some business bloke saying "Cardiff needs a skyline" to make it more attractive to investors


----------



## Brockway (Oct 19, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I never thought they'd finish it.
> 
> Its been taking so long that friends and I formed the theory that as an art project they were employing trained bees to construct it and trained ocelots to do the refurnishing whilst documenting it through the medium of clay sculpture.




You should try and pitch that to the Arts Council of Wales. 

St David's 2 opens this Thursday (I think). I'm just glad that they've finally finished the thing.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2009)

ai, it will be half empty n all!




			
				telegraph said:
			
		

> The 900,000 sq ft St David's 2 development in Cardiff is anchored by the biggest John Lewis shop outside London but is opening in one of Britain's worst recessions since the 1930s.
> 
> The centre, which has been developed by Land Securities and Liberty International, is being seen as a bellwether for the retail and property industries because of its size. Just over 50 of the roughly 100 stores should be open on Thursday, although 30 more retailers should move in by Christmas.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...diff-shopping-centre-to-open-half-empty.html#

yet all we've been getting here is spin and press releases saying it will kick start the economy blah blah


----------



## 1927 (Oct 21, 2009)

ddraig said:


> ai, it will be *half empty *n all!
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...diff-shopping-centre-to-open-half-empty.html#
> ...




Need to check ya fractions!

(50+30)/100 = 80% occupation. 0r 8/10ths expressed as a fraction.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2009)

tell the blydi telegraph mate!


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2009)

Thought this might be of interest to Cardiff urbs:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/video/2009/oct/21/cardiff-music-tour


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 26, 2009)

what pays for cardiff these days? wheres the money come from?? all the industry/docks is pretty well gone i am guessing so is it all taffia / civil service stuff? and is all that stuff really there to stay?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 26, 2009)

there's quite a large financial services presence, but not on the scale of Bristol.

And lots and lots and lots and lots of shopping


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2009)

Yep: Cardiff's shops have a huge catchment area, from the city itself and from the valleys - and then there's all the Welsh Assembly stuff.

I imagine income from tourism, entertainment and corporate hospitality must be pretty substantial too.


----------



## lewislewis (Oct 26, 2009)

durruti02 said:


> what pays for cardiff these days? wheres the money come from?? all the industry/docks is pretty well gone i am guessing so is it all taffia / civil service stuff? and is all that stuff really there to stay?



'Taffia' denotes the traditional English-speaking Welsh Labour establishment, if you're referring to the Welsh-speaking middle-class/media types the historic term is 'crachach'.

Of course, both terms are complete bullshit!

I'd say the drivers for economic growth in Cardiff come from massive expansion of the service sector and retail, media (largest UK media centre outside London), financial services, public sector growth linked to devolution, and tourism/sporting events. It's a pretty mixed economy.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2009)

brix said:


> Thought this might be of interest to Cardiff urbs:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/video/2009/oct/21/cardiff-music-tour


I enjoyed that, ta.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 27, 2009)

lewislewis said:


> 'Taffia' denotes the traditional English-speaking Welsh Labour establishment, if you're referring to the Welsh-speaking middle-class/media types the historic term is 'crachach'.
> .



I've heard it used to describe the crachach, tbf - and the labour establishment as just 'the mafia' 

Anyway, the 'taffia' iz the welsh italians.


"Welsh 'Call My Bluff'

TAFFIA.

Is it 

a) the English speaking Labour establishment?

b) the Welsh speaking media class?

c) the Welsh Italians?

Over to you, Frank Muir...."


----------



## Geri (Oct 27, 2009)

Is John Lewis open yet?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2009)

yes it was open before the rest of it


----------



## Geri (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't wait to visit, I haven't even been to the new TK Maxx yet.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 27, 2009)

Granted, I'm not a 'shops' person, but I wasn't knocked out by it - it is nice, but seems on a relatively small awkward footprint.

And can you buy a pigs head there for £2.50, like in the central market? No. I rest my case.


----------



## drachir (Oct 27, 2009)

Geri said:


> I can't wait to visit, I haven't even been to the new TK Maxx yet.



Must be at least 2 years since that opened now?!


----------



## Geri (Oct 27, 2009)

drachir said:


> Must be at least 2 years since that opened now?!



Yeah, haven't been to Cardiff in ages, we went to Swansea last time we went to Wales.


----------



## joe 90 (Oct 29, 2009)

i hadnt been to cardiff since the early 90s until recently. have to say the one thing that i noticed, was how little proper old-style boozers you have in the city centre, compared to previously. its all walkabouts, wetherspoons and faux-classy wine bars. seem to have lost a bit of it's soul to me.


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 29, 2009)

lewislewis said:


> 'Taffia' denotes the traditional English-speaking Welsh Labour establishment, if you're referring to the Welsh-speaking middle-class/media types the historic term is 'crachach'.
> 
> Of course, both terms are complete bullshit!
> 
> I'd say the drivers for economic growth in Cardiff come from massive expansion of the service sector and retail, media (largest UK media centre outside London), financial services, public sector growth linked to devolution, and tourism/sporting events. It's a pretty mixed economy.



ok cheers for clarification but arn't Labour in power in Wales?


----------



## drachir (Oct 29, 2009)

joe 90 said:


> i hadnt been to cardiff since the early 90s until recently. have to say the one thing that i noticed, was how little proper old-style boozers you have in the city centre, compared to previously. its all walkabouts, wetherspoons and faux-classy wine bars. seem to have lost a bit of it's soul to me.



Ahh I think it's a decent mix. You have all that shit down St. Mary's street, but you've still got The Vulcan, The Traders, The City Arms, The Rummer etc.


----------



## llantwit (Oct 30, 2009)

joe 90 said:


> i hadnt been to cardiff since the early 90s until recently. have to say the one thing that i noticed, was how little proper old-style boozers you have in the city centre, compared to previously. its all walkabouts, wetherspoons and faux-classy wine bars. seem to have lost a bit of it's soul to me.



There are definitely fewer than there used to be.
But you can still find some. The ones Drachir said plus the Goat Major, Dempseys (does that count? it feels like it should), hmmmm... can' think of many more. The Cottage on St Mary St's OK. That Brains pub at the bottom of Cathedral Rd. The Old Arcade. Used to be many more, I'd say.


----------



## mtbskalover (Nov 7, 2009)

Gavin Bl said:


> Trail, Caerphilly mountain - its fantastic



the gravy hut, wat more do u want 4 history..


----------



## penderyn2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, now why don't we discuss what a city centre could be like if it wasn't simply designed to stupefy people into opening their wallets.


----------



## Brockway (Nov 17, 2009)

The modern art thing has started to take shape outside the library. So far looks like a giant javelin has gone astray and landed there. It's going to glow in the dark apparently. There's a big circular bit going to be erected also. It was in the Echo last night - couldn't make head nor tail of it myself. They mentioned a canal.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2009)

there's a canal under there apparently and the idea is that the ring element will rise and fall with the tide.
wants to work at £1.5million! 

under the pavement the beach!  YOU CAPITALIST MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Brockway (Nov 17, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Nov 23, 2009)

penderyn2000 said:


> Ok, now why don't we discuss what a city centre could be like if it wasn't simply designed to stupefy people into opening their wallets.



well i assume most centres have been in the past a combination of trade, religion and politics. so err less shops?


----------

